# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  New INTERACTIVE Progressive Lens Chart

## keithbenjamin

Since everyone seemed to like the Progressive Lens Chart so much, we decided to put up an interactive version. This one is sortable by fields, has larger images, and several more updates. The data in this version is currently more accurate than the pdf. You will need to have Flash Player version 7 or 8 installed in order to use the application.

http://www.laramyk.com/learn/pal_chart.html 

As always, if there is anything you would like to see added or changed, let me know.

-Keith

----------


## HarryChiling

Nice site you beat me to the punch.  I had been thinking of an online database of lenses.  Great job.

----------


## Bobie

Thank you very much for the great PALs ID , Keith
I will post it in my webboard for our club.
In the near future , we hope you will put the contour plot of each PALs plano ADD 2.00D and it will be the revolution of PALs ID in the world record. :cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Very nice work Keith. Thanks for the effort!

----------


## fvc2020

Thanks bunches:D 

My girls will appreciate not having to look for the book anymore.  


It is fabulous


Christina

----------


## k12311997

:Confused:  does this lens really exist?  I chose this lens for a patient from the OLA guide. tried to order on VSP, was not an option. called our lab they told us had never been released.!?!?!

----------


## keithbenjamin

Nope. You're right, it doens't exist. It's not on any of my lists and is now gone from the chart.

Thanks for the catch.

I am doing my best to maintain accuracy, but since this is a communuty tool, if anyone has familiarity with a particular brand or group of lenses and would like to do some error checking, I'm sure it would be appreciated by all. We are working on importing the data from LDS files, in which case accuracy shouldn't be as much of an issue.

Thanks again,

-Keith

----------


## keithbenjamin

Does anyone care about manufacturer spec power range? I'm thinking about dropping it for the sake of brevity. 

Also, Bev Heishman was kind enough to supply all the design categories for the early version and has indicated she might be able to provide updates for the new lenses, if ya'll find it useful.

Thanks,

-Keith

----------


## Fezz

I like the power range option. I have used it often.

my $.02

----------


## keithbenjamin

Then I shall keep it. Just remember the numbers aren't absolutes.

-Keith

----------


## NavyChief

Anyone ever come across any resource that shows the actual 
schematic or diagram that shows the depth/softness of each progressive lens?  Something that shows contour plots and the progression of the corridor.  I've seen them for the occasional lens, but never a complete listing showing the various PAL lenses available.

----------


## AWTECH

The problem with contour plots is they typically only show a plano with a 2.00 add or something along those lines.

There are many variables in designs of PALs that will not be reflected as that different until you get certain combinations of sphere, cylinder and add.  With each design having about 2,500 possible combinations of sphere, cylinder and add, you would have to have each of these plots for each manufactures design and try to compare a -2.50, -1.50  47 -- 2.00 add.

With freeform designs instead of abou 2500 possible combinations there are over 2,000,000 possible combinations.

I don't think it is realistic to try to compare one PAL to another with almost no distance power and a 2.00 add.

----------


## Bobie

AWTECH ,
Thanks for smart comments about contour plots of PALs. I agree with you that we can not compare only plano ADD 2.00D. 
It is not nessesary to plot one semi-finished PALs all 2,500 Rx.Just plot only double Rx of their multi-design only, example ;Panamic Orma have 60 design by Ametropia ( 5 designs for SPH. & 12 designs of Addition in each SPH. = 5 SPH. x 12 Addition = 60 design.Panamic Orma have the best result for 60 Rx nealy same free form PALs and also have the most worst for 60 Rx like jackpot Rx.Then , we have to plot 60 of the best Rx and 60 of the most worst Rx.In 120 Rx is not including CYL.All the perfomance of semi-finished PALs will be drop by CYL. because of toric surface that can not compare to atoric surface of free form PALs.In case that we would like to see how bad of any semi-finished PALs with CYL. power , just compare the contour plot of semi-finished PALs at below ;Plot the same SPH. / ADD without CYL.Plot the same SPH. / ADD with CYL. - 1.00D , CYL. - 2.00D , CYL. - 3.00D & CYL. - 4.00D at Axis 90 degree / 180 degree & 45 degreeIn case to compare with free form , then we have to compare with the exactly same design of semi-finished PALs and free form PALs like Physio vs Physio 360 or TOKAI Progressive 15 vs TOKAI BS 15.

Please remember that , semi-finished PALs have jackpot Rx in good side and in the dark side. Some semi-finished PALs work very well in plus power / some in minus power , some will be very bad with CYL. , some will be very bad with anisometropia , some will be very bad with high ADD, some will be very bad with anisometropia.

The dispesing opticians have to realy know about this to select the right PALs for each wearer and this what we try to do.

In case the the wearer come to us and said , " I need to buy Ipseo or Physio or Physio 360 or Panamic or Comfort , then we not have to pay any responsibilities , but if we have to recommended the wearer to any PALs , we have to pay fully responsibilities for the wearer.

My question is , what happen when we don't know what we recommended or we just recommended what the PALs company say ?

Once again , the dispensing optician and O.D. are in the front line. Many time we have the bad day when the wearer not happy with the PALs we recommended. Sometime we lost our confide and sometime it like the nightmare when the wearer hate the PALs that we recommended and manytime the PALs company can not fixed our problem.

We are not born to against the PALs company , but we just need to protect the investment of our wearer in any PALs to be sure that they will be very happy with the PALs that we recommended. :D

----------


## AWTECH

Bobie:

Your comments on standard PAL vs. Individualized freeform above is very helpful for Opticians who do not understand the benefits to individualized lenses.  

We have difficulty explaining to many opticans why the cylinder power in our individualized freeform lens is much better than standard PAL.

----------


## Bobie

AWTECH , 
Just show these picture to your Opticians ,



Daryyl also have many pictures like this and you can ask from Daryyl and we also have some more. :D

----------


## HarryChiling

If lenses were to be compared by contour plots then I would suggest a plot of a spherical lens, plot with a plano cylindrical lens obliquely 45 & 135.  That would only be 3 lenses per design still leaves alot to the imagination, but would suffice for me anyway.  Maybe also a plot of the change in axis on all three lenses.

----------


## keithbenjamin

I was asked recently about the markings on the Physio 360, if they were the same as the Physio. We don't surface Varilux and I haven't been able to find the data. So, does anyone know if they are the same? If so, I will update the chart.

Thanks,

-Keith

----------


## k12311997

> I was asked recently about the markings on the Physio 360, if they were the same as the Physio. We don't surface Varilux and I haven't been able to find the data. So, does anyone know if they are the same? If so, I will update the chart.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Keith


According to a recent presentation by Pete Hamlin the blanks are the exact same the only difference with the 360 is the digital freeforn processing . If I'm wrong or misunderstood feel free to correct me.

----------


## keithbenjamin

Thanks. 

-Keith

----------


## TamC

> Since everyone seemed to like the Progressive Lens Chart so much, we decided to put up an interactive version. This one is sortable by fields, has larger images, and several more updates. The data in this version is currently more accurate than the pdf. You will need to have Flash Player version 7 or 8 installed in order to use the application.
> 
> http://www.laramyk.com/learn/pal_chart.html 
> 
> As always, if there is anything you would like to see added or changed, let me know.
> 
> -Keith



Anyone know where you can find a good recent availability chart for Progressives that is posted online.  And even a comparison chart.  

Thanks
T:shiner::bbg:

----------


## WFruit

Everything you need is right here:

http://thelensguru.com/

----------


## TamC

Thanks that is a great site.

----------


## FANCYEYE

Hi Keith, We tend to run across progressive markings that we don't recognize, and are looking for a more updated charts to reference.

This link doesn't work, do you have any updated ones or can you point me in the direction?

Thanks in advance!





> Since everyone seemed to like the Progressive Lens Chart so much, we decided to put up an interactive version. This one is sortable by fields, has larger images, and several more updates. The data in this version is currently more accurate than the pdf. You will need to have Flash Player version 7 or 8 installed in order to use the application.
> 
> http://www.laramyk.com/learn/pal_chart.html 
> 
> As always, if there is anything you would like to see added or changed, let me know.
> 
> -Keith

----------

